
Ycombinator.com has expired [Google domains oversight/bug] - ecesena
http://domain-registrar.storage.googleapis.com/expired.html?ycombinator.com
======
gus_massa
This is not related to YC. I get the same error for every domain they don't
manage. For example:

[http://domain-
registrar.storage.googleapis.com/expired.html?...](http://domain-
registrar.storage.googleapis.com/expired.html?ycombinatorxyzxyzxyz.com)

------
DrScump
Maybe it's only pining.

